# Pie Crust Table



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

* Starting with the top.*

Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
.









.
.
Now mine will have a top that looks like this one, but I plan on doing something different for the legs. I will be unique. It's something that just came to me.
.
.

*Lets start with the top*. I had the perfect piece of 6/4 mahogany that I have been saving for this. The problem is that it was a little too short for the diameter top I wanted to make.

*Here is a way to get more from your lumber.*

Suppose you are using one piece of lumber to make a round table top, and you want as big a diameter as you can get.

Lets take 3 pieces my example. You could divide the length by 3 and make your cuts. That would work but you are wasting wood. I wanted a 34" diameter top but my lumber was only 97". About 5" short if I were to cut 3 equal pieces

Look at the following example:
.
.









Notice that the center piece is longer than the side pieces. What I did was to mark the center of the piece of lumber and draw a 34" circle. Cutting the pieces apart following the diameter of the circle allows the lenght to overlap making my effective length longer.

Look at how much wood I would have wasted making a straight cut:
.
.









.
.

Now look how much extra lenght I gain. *More* than the 5" I needed.
.
.








.
.
Here they are glued up. I just use my bench for a flat surface with pieces of wax paper to keep the glue off the bench. I let the squeezed out glue dry completely and scrape it off.
In the background you can see part of my collection of PC routers.
.
.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

GaryK said:


> * Starting with the top.*
> 
> Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
> .
> ...


Wow … that's some beautiful lumber. Very thoughtful tip on the material utilization.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> * Starting with the top.*
> 
> Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
> .
> ...


Good use of material Gary I look forward to more on your Pie crust. I've started my first pie crust also I thought I would give it a go in poplar first then fallow up with a more suitable figured wood on my second one.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> * Starting with the top.*
> 
> Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
> .
> ...


A very logical way to approach the problem of getting the Mostest out of what you have…

Very good!

How are you going to cut the Special edge sections on the top?

Look like a very nice project…

Will be nice watching the blow-by-blow building process…

Thank you…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> * Starting with the top.*
> 
> Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
> .
> ...


heirloomJim,

Did you prepare a 1/4 Pattern and Route it with a router Four times?

If not, how?

Gary, how are you going to attack it?


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

GaryK said:


> * Starting with the top.*
> 
> Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
> .
> ...


Man…do a Norm show..take us thru step by step. I'd watch the whole thing. Looking forward to the end results.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

GaryK said:


> * Starting with the top.*
> 
> Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
> .
> ...


very good use of lumber


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryK said:


> * Starting with the top.*
> 
> Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
> .
> ...


Good move, More than one way to skin a cat ) Guess I'll have to buddy you to keep track of this. I saw one of these just the other day and thought it would be kool do to!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

GaryK said:


> * Starting with the top.*
> 
> Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
> .
> ...


The ability to see a few steps ahead serves you well. This is a great example of the value of planning your cuts.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> * Starting with the top.*
> 
> Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
> .
> ...


Gary: A great way to increase the length of your boards.

Nice job.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

GaryK said:


> * Starting with the top.*
> 
> Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
> .
> ...


Gary,

I have to agree with everyone else very nice tip about making longer boards for circles. Looking forward to your progress on this project.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

GaryK said:


> * Starting with the top.*
> 
> Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
> .
> ...


Gary,

Great to see you you have been able to find some time to get back into the workshop! Looking forward to seeing how you handle the legs/feet on this table!!

Lew


----------



## CharlieM (Mar 28, 2008)

GaryK said:


> * Starting with the top.*
> 
> Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
> .
> ...


Gary, 
Thanks for posting the idea. I've run into this problem before and I think this is just CLEVER!

Love it!

Charlie Mullins


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

GaryK said:


> * Starting with the top.*
> 
> Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
> .
> ...


As always Gary you astound us with your skill and as gary said please do a step by step blog i would love to see this through to the finish

Andy


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> * Starting with the top.*
> 
> Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
> .
> ...


Joe - I have no idea how I am going to do a particular thing until I get there. We'll just have to find out together.

Thank you all for your kind comments.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

GaryK said:


> * Starting with the top.*
> 
> Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
> .
> ...


A board stretcher! *"Unique".*

I did something similar to this once for a curved bed headboard.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> * Starting with the top.*
> 
> Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
> .
> ...


I love seeing the collection of PC routers. I was feeling a bit guilty about wanting another, smaller one to go with the 7518 I have in my table. Now I have some justification. I can blame it on you 

Did you use any extra internal support at the glue-lines, like pegs or biscuits? I like the circle technique, too. I'm always disappointed to lose the corners, but this reclaims some, and gives a bigger piece. I could have made my lazy susan a bit bigger. It was 5 equal-length pieces cut from the same board.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> * Starting with the top.*
> 
> Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
> .
> ...


Gary - It was long grain to long grain so I didn't use anything else. Those are 6 of my 7 PC routers. My 7518 stays permanently in my router table. My 7539 usually goes in my Legacy mill.

I have three 690's. It's real nice to have them set up for different things all the time.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> * Starting with the top.*
> 
> Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
> .
> ...


Makes sense, Gary. I absolutely love when I have a tool already set up from some previous day's operations. I think probably 80% of my time in the shop is setting up for a cut that takes 30 seconds. That's why I want to do a few multiple-run projects, where I make, say, 10 of something. Set up for 10 minutes, then run 10 boards through, then set up again. It's not much more work to make 5 or 10 of something than it is to make 1 of something, unless it's very intricate, or hand tool based, e.g. hand dovetailing, or planing work.

And of course, the other 80% of my time is spent in cleanup, so I usually let that slide, and the place gets messier and messier.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryK said:


> * Starting with the top.*
> 
> Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
> .
> ...


Our local PBS station runs Norm and Roy; New Yankee & Woodwright on Saturday afternoons. Comparing the technique of a power tool for every move vs. hand tools, I think it is a bit comical at times because Roy would be done before Norm gets setup )


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

GaryK said:


> * Starting with the top.*
> 
> Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
> .
> ...


I have always considered a pie crust tilt top table to be epitomy of craftsmanship. I look forward to the whole series, including your step by step instructions on carving a claw and ball foot.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> * Starting with the top.*
> 
> Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
> .
> ...


Dock - You are going to be disappointed, because I am not going to do a ball and claw foot. If you are interested in seeing how to do one then John Fry did a good how to here.

I said that I will be doing something different for the legs. You will just have to wait and see.

But think Gothic!


----------



## Woodhacker (Mar 16, 2008)

GaryK said:


> * Starting with the top.*
> 
> Here starts something I always wanted to make. A pie crust table. This picture will give you an idea of what it will look like.
> .
> ...


Gary, I'm "late in the game" in seeing this blog series, but this looks like a "funtastic" project. I like your tip on making the most of the lumber you have.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Machining the outside edge of the top*

In this installment I will machine the outside edge

The first thing I do is break out my large circle cutting jig. It's set to give me a 34" circle. Then I drilled a 1/4" hole 3/8" deep into the center of the top to use as a pivot point using a 1/4" dowel. (Don't go any deeper. This will be machined out later to remove all traces of it.)

After that is done I mark up the top into 8 pie sections and carry the line over the edge a little ways.
.








.
While it's set up I make a blank template from the corner from a piece 1/4 MDF. I just flipped the jig upside down and fed the part. Make sure that you feed it against the rotation of the bit!
.








.
Then I assemble my Paper patterns. You can download it HERE in pdf format.
.








.
I then marked 3 lines on the MDF matching those I previously drew on the top, again carrying the line over the edge, and then drill a 1/4" hole where they meet.

Then carefully cut out your pattern as shown in the next picture.
Then I lined up the pattern to the edge of the top and the lines drawn as shown. Then tape it down and trace the pattern to your MDF. Then you need to carefully cut out and sand your template. This will give you a template that will allow you to route 1/8th of the top at a time.

The reason I only put the pattern on half of the MDF template is that it allows you to clamp the other half to your top out of the way of your router.
.








.
Here is the bit I used for my first pass. That's a Porter Cable trim router.
.









.
Then just line up your lines and add a clamp and you're ready to route.
.








'
Here it shows the cut
'








.
Here is the first pass complete.
.








.
1/8 of a section complete.
.








.
.
Here I want to add a few comments about routing it. Be very careful of chipout on the sharp points. It turns out that small diameter bit work best. Pay special attention to the grain direction.

I used a 3/4" bit and had some chip out. This required that I reduce the diameter of the top to 33 3/4". I just used the same template and moved it in 1/8" from the edge and routed it again. Oh, well. Live and learn.

.
.
Here's quick video of that broom I reviewed. You can see just how nice it is to use and how well it works.
.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Machining the outside edge of the top*
> 
> In this installment I will machine the outside edge
> 
> ...


Hey Gary
This is similar as to how I was going to do My pie crust table top .I got mine from Charles Neils "Router Magic" 
This is a great photo aray and Blog. Thanks for the total break down and pattern. Can't wait for more.
Great job.


----------



## SawDustnSplinters (Jan 18, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Machining the outside edge of the top*
> 
> In this installment I will machine the outside edge
> 
> ...


Sweet Rig N Jig my friend, nice explanation of the execution… thanx fer the post

God Bless…
Frank


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Machining the outside edge of the top*
> 
> In this installment I will machine the outside edge
> 
> ...


Gary. The table top looks great. I wonder about using a carbide spiral bit. You can get them with bearings also.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Machining the outside edge of the top*
> 
> In this installment I will machine the outside edge
> 
> ...


Gary,

I see taking care of your daughter has given you a new skill, you can sweep with one hand and do something else with the other (hold the baby or a camera) ;^)

Thanks for the tutorial. Did you have any problems as you changed the depth of cut on the trim router? Mine always seems to be "off" a little with each adjustment. I wasn't using a bit with a bearing, however.

Lew


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Machining the outside edge of the top*
> 
> In this installment I will machine the outside edge
> 
> ...


Very nice approach… Thank you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Machining the outside edge of the top*
> 
> In this installment I will machine the outside edge
> 
> ...


Nice start. Did you get your pattern some where or draw it yourself?


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Machining the outside edge of the top*
> 
> In this installment I will machine the outside edge
> 
> ...


Gary, great blog and great project. Weather I ever make one or not You have taught me things already that I only vaguely understood before. (PS where can I get one of those brooms ?)


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Machining the outside edge of the top*
> 
> In this installment I will machine the outside edge
> 
> ...


For those who want to supplement Gary's blog, years ago I came upon a book that is dedicated to making a piecrust table. Making A Piecrust Table by Tom Heller and Ron Clarkson, Schiffer Publishing 1994. Nice job Gary. You appear to be well organized. Keep updating the blog.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Machining the outside edge of the top*
> 
> In this installment I will machine the outside edge
> 
> ...


A great tutorial!

An excellent presentation, you can learn something everyday.


----------



## musician (Mar 19, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Machining the outside edge of the top*
> 
> In this installment I will machine the outside edge
> 
> ...


These tutorials are certainly valuable, and I'm wondering if I am looking at galley proofs for a new book!


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Machining the outside edge of the top*
> 
> In this installment I will machine the outside edge
> 
> ...


Hi Gary
Nice tutorial - Thanks for the tip on the bit size . I guess I need to get some new bits soon. By the way I cannot download the video on the action of the broom.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Machining the outside edge of the top*
> 
> In this installment I will machine the outside edge
> 
> ...


Karson - I don't have any, so I just used what I had laying around.

Lew - They were off a little, but this isn't the completed edge anyway.

TopamaxSurvivor - I just took the pattern from the picture in Part #1. Don't know exactly how close it is though.

rtb - You can find one at any Asian store.

Tony - Don't know why you can't see it. Try this: http://blip.tv/file/2061901


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Machining the outside edge of the top*
> 
> In this installment I will machine the outside edge
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work look forward to the rest of the blog

Jim


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Machining the outside edge of the top*
> 
> In this installment I will machine the outside edge
> 
> ...


This may be a dumb question, but I noticed that you say "carefully" cut out the pattern. Did you use any tircks to make the smooth curves? I assume it was done on the bandsaw. Maybe it takes practice, but I'm not very good at folloring a line perfectly.

My guess is that the better the pattern, the better the table. Just wondering.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Machining the outside edge of the top*
> 
> In this installment I will machine the outside edge
> 
> ...


Hokie - I use whatever method will best do the job. In this case I used a bandsaw to cut close to the line and then a spindle sander to take it to the line. I will also use files and small sticks with sandpaper glued to them for tight areas.

I some cases the pattern doesn't have to be perfect, just consistent.


----------



## Woodhacker (Mar 16, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Machining the outside edge of the top*
> 
> In this installment I will machine the outside edge
> 
> ...


Gary, great photos and tutorial.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Machining the outside edge of the top*
> 
> In this installment I will machine the outside edge
> 
> ...


thanks for the response. I think it is time i invest ina spindle sander. That would help me with the templates I've been trying to make.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*More work on the top. (Does it ever end?)*

I made a little progress since the last post.

Remember that I had to decrease the diameter of my top by 1/4"? Well the problem was using a 1/2" diameter flush trim bit. That was a little too violent and had some chip-out , oh well. What I should have done is go back in time to this point:
.
.








.
.
Then take a couple more passes with that small bit going as deep as I could. Then just go ahead and flip the top over and use my 5/8" radius round over bit making the cut little by little. 
.
.








.
.
Then I ended up with this chip free perfect edge.








.
.
The reason for such a large bit was the make the edge look thinner and giving it the appearance of lightness.

Then I took one of the corners I cut off when I rounded the top and used it to create my edge profile sample. It worked perfect since it was the same thickness.

Here you can see the profile I came up with. Now you can do whatever you like.

For the outside edge I used a 3/8" radius round over bit.
.
.








.
.
Then a 1/4" radius round over bit with the bearing ground off.
.
.








.
.
Then a Classic Fluted Plunge Bit. I got it here: Rockler bit #91414 http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5300
.
.








.
.
Then you see a 5/8" wide flat area. The top at it's thinnest will be 5/8", which will be the entire inside flat surface.
.
.
Now the hard part (at least until I figure it out). How to cut that edge detail with those router bits easily and reliably.
That may take be a while since I don't want to screw this up at this point.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the top. (Does it ever end?)*
> 
> I made a little progress since the last post.
> 
> ...


If you don't figure it out, noboby will !! Do yoiu intend to make the whole top with routers and not carve by hand?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the top. (Does it ever end?)*
> 
> I made a little progress since the last post.
> 
> ...


I plan on doing as much as I can by router, but that will only take me so far. All those sharp inside corners will have to be cleaned up by hand. I'm not that good at carving.

I may try to do a lot of carving on the base since I won't have as much time and lumber invested in those pieces, just in case I screw them up.


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the top. (Does it ever end?)*
> 
> I made a little progress since the last post.
> 
> ...


Great work Gary! I look forward to seeing the problem resolved and the finished piece.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the top. (Does it ever end?)*
> 
> I made a little progress since the last post.
> 
> ...


Looks great Gary , I guess I'm missing something but it looks like you have the edge detail done. Thanks for the great step by step photos and even were and what bit to buy.

Jim


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the top. (Does it ever end?)*
> 
> I made a little progress since the last post.
> 
> ...


Jim - That's the bottom of the outside. The next part is the inside edge detail.

That is the profile I show on the sample piece.


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the top. (Does it ever end?)*
> 
> I made a little progress since the last post.
> 
> ...


Its really coming together nicely ! Thanks for the step by step.(I'm learning alot)


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the top. (Does it ever end?)*
> 
> I made a little progress since the last post.
> 
> ...


Looks like another masterpiece in the making!


----------



## mrsawdust (Aug 19, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the top. (Does it ever end?)*
> 
> I made a little progress since the last post.
> 
> ...


Gary,
very very nice thus far. and, i'm sure it will only get nicer. just remember - GO SLOW…..
mike


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the top. (Does it ever end?)*
> 
> I made a little progress since the last post.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!! I have often wondered how in the world this was done..thank you for showing the step by step process.. Keep us posted on how it goes.. I want to make one of these myself and need the advise..lol


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the top. (Does it ever end?)*
> 
> I made a little progress since the last post.
> 
> ...


Interesting predicament! I'll be watching to see how you solve the routing problem.

Lew


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the top. (Does it ever end?)*
> 
> I made a little progress since the last post.
> 
> ...


Really nice profile of the "crust". Thanks for the step-by-step and the warming about the diameter of the flush trim bit.

I am looking forward to the next installment


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the top. (Does it ever end?)*
> 
> I made a little progress since the last post.
> 
> ...


Gary A great set of photos.

Nice job so far. We are all waiting for the TA DA.

Looks great.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the top. (Does it ever end?)*
> 
> I made a little progress since the last post.
> 
> ...


Gary, you are making those cuts on a router table right? Mike


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the top. (Does it ever end?)*
> 
> I made a little progress since the last post.
> 
> ...


A great tutorial!

I'll be patiently waiting for next installment.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the top. (Does it ever end?)*
> 
> I made a little progress since the last post.
> 
> ...


jockmike2 - No Mike, they are all cut using a hand held router. This thing is way too big and heavy for the router table.

BTW figured out how I'm going to do the inside. At least I hope.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the top. (Does it ever end?)*
> 
> I made a little progress since the last post.
> 
> ...


I think you should just have a custom shaper bit made that matches the profile created by all 3 of those router bits 

Seriously, though, it's beautiful and inspiring. I'm eagerly anticipating each next step, and still a little confused as to exactly how you're following the profile with each new bit. I'm sure it'll click at some point, but right now I might be a bit too amateur to get it.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the top. (Does it ever end?)*
> 
> I made a little progress since the last post.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to figure out how you are going to do this routing on the "inside" edge and what you are going to use as a guide. I have thought about doing this on the Legacy using the circle cutting jig and the template attachment. I think it could be done this way but I'm waiting to see your technique.


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the top. (Does it ever end?)*
> 
> I made a little progress since the last post.
> 
> ...


I'm prolly going to feel a little dumb for asking this Dock.. but what's the Legacy?? and what's the circle cutting jig?? LOL


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the top. (Does it ever end?)*
> 
> I made a little progress since the last post.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a neat and complex process. I can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the top. (Does it ever end?)*
> 
> I made a little progress since the last post.
> 
> ...


your putting in a lot of man hours into this project gary love the pics and great detail thank you

Andy


----------



## Woodhacker (Mar 16, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *More work on the top. (Does it ever end?)*
> 
> I made a little progress since the last post.
> 
> ...


Very cool Gary. I admire your ingenuity.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Working on the inside edge*

Now I feel like David Marks with all the templates, but it was the only way I could think of that was fool proof. By fool proof I mean that you can't wander with the router and cut off what you didn't want to.

I needed to make three paper patterns. One for each of the cuts I will be making. Here are two of them taped to the template before cutting.
.
.








.
.








.
.
These were made from the corners of MDF like the one for the outside. I had to leave more material on the outside edge so that when I applied pressure with the router if didn't flex away. They don't look pretty but they turned out pretty good where they counted.

These gave me a chance to use my scroll saw which sits neglected in my shop most of the time. Then some sanding and filing and the edges were perfect (as far as I could make them anyway).
. 
.








.
.
Then since I wouldn't be able to see my lines in the top, once I starting removing material, to line things up I drilled a hole to allow me to see through. Then just extended my line into the hole. This is one of the reasons I am going to save cutting the outside radius until last. Otherwise it would remove my lines from the outside edge.
.
.








.
.
Here you can see part of the rough cut just to make clearance for the other bits. I just used the flat router bit with one of the wider templates. Now here I don't want to remove too much material from the surface because I still want to use it to support the router base when I route the outside radius. That will be the last thing I do before removing all the material from the inside.
.
. 








.
.
Here's one of my 2 rarely used plunge routers, set up with my router guide insert and flat bit. You can also see why I left so much material on the templates. I have to have room for the clamp.
.
.








.
.
Now because of the diameter of the 1/4" radiusing bit I couldn't use a router guide insert like a did above, so I had to do something different.

I had to add a bearing to the bit. Luckily the bearing from the other bit I am going to use would work. See the larger diameter shank on the blue bit? Well, that was because the inside diameter of the bearing was 5/16". So to get it to work on my 1/4" shank red bit I had to make a sleeve to the shank to increase the diameter. Now I just happen to have a metal cutting lathe so I just made one.
.
.








.
.
The next time you see this I should have the entire inside edge done and show you how I remove the rest of the material from the inside.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Working on the inside edge*
> 
> Now I feel like David Marks with all the templates, but it was the only way I could think of that was fool proof. By fool proof I mean that you can't wander with the router and cut off what you didn't want to.
> 
> ...


outstanding gary as always but then i can only dream of being half as good as you thank you for the posts and please keep them up i'm learning so much for your work

Andy


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Working on the inside edge*
> 
> Now I feel like David Marks with all the templates, but it was the only way I could think of that was fool proof. By fool proof I mean that you can't wander with the router and cut off what you didn't want to.
> 
> ...


nice progress. templates ARE the safe way to go… make it once. and it's good for a while


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Working on the inside edge*
> 
> Now I feel like David Marks with all the templates, but it was the only way I could think of that was fool proof. By fool proof I mean that you can't wander with the router and cut off what you didn't want to.
> 
> ...


Looking good Gary I can't wait to see the finished top. Great work


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Working on the inside edge*
> 
> Now I feel like David Marks with all the templates, but it was the only way I could think of that was fool proof. By fool proof I mean that you can't wander with the router and cut off what you didn't want to.
> 
> ...


Templates and jigs add so much versatility to using a router. Your table wil look so very unique and nice when completed.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Working on the inside edge*
> 
> Now I feel like David Marks with all the templates, but it was the only way I could think of that was fool proof. By fool proof I mean that you can't wander with the router and cut off what you didn't want to.
> 
> ...


oh the things we learn through our ( and each others ) mistakes !
nice save .

cant wait !


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Working on the inside edge*
> 
> Now I feel like David Marks with all the templates, but it was the only way I could think of that was fool proof. By fool proof I mean that you can't wander with the router and cut off what you didn't want to.
> 
> ...


Looking good Gary.
How did you figure out the pattern fit for the circle diameter or do you have to fudge the edges a bit to get a fit?

Bob


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Working on the inside edge*
> 
> Now I feel like David Marks with all the templates, but it was the only way I could think of that was fool proof. By fool proof I mean that you can't wander with the router and cut off what you didn't want to.
> 
> ...


Very interesting process. Nice to see a master in the act )


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Working on the inside edge*
> 
> Now I feel like David Marks with all the templates, but it was the only way I could think of that was fool proof. By fool proof I mean that you can't wander with the router and cut off what you didn't want to.
> 
> ...


I was wondering how you were going to do the recessed area of the top ? Looooking goood .
Thanks again for the step by step.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Working on the inside edge*
> 
> Now I feel like David Marks with all the templates, but it was the only way I could think of that was fool proof. By fool proof I mean that you can't wander with the router and cut off what you didn't want to.
> 
> ...


Bob - I always figure things out with AutoCAD first. Then I print one or more pages in 1:1 scale and tape them together as required.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Working on the inside edge*
> 
> Now I feel like David Marks with all the templates, but it was the only way I could think of that was fool proof. By fool proof I mean that you can't wander with the router and cut off what you didn't want to.
> 
> ...


Gary, you have an innate ability to take a complex process and reduce it to a seemingly simple step wise approach. This has been an interesting series to follow.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Working on the inside edge*
> 
> Now I feel like David Marks with all the templates, but it was the only way I could think of that was fool proof. By fool proof I mean that you can't wander with the router and cut off what you didn't want to.
> 
> ...


Great Blog, Gary!!

The idea of leaving material on the outside edge of the template is something I will have to remember!! Now that you have the templates, you will have to make more than one table! (unless you're like me and have a shop full of one-of-a-kinds)

Lew


----------



## bluchz (Mar 1, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Working on the inside edge*
> 
> Now I feel like David Marks with all the templates, but it was the only way I could think of that was fool proof. By fool proof I mean that you can't wander with the router and cut off what you didn't want to.
> 
> ...


Amazing Gary, thanks for posting the process.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Working on the inside edge*
> 
> Now I feel like David Marks with all the templates, but it was the only way I could think of that was fool proof. By fool proof I mean that you can't wander with the router and cut off what you didn't want to.
> 
> ...


Remarkable work. I wish I had your meticulous nature.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Working on the inside edge*
> 
> Now I feel like David Marks with all the templates, but it was the only way I could think of that was fool proof. By fool proof I mean that you can't wander with the router and cut off what you didn't want to.
> 
> ...


Great project and blog Gary. Good to see your getting some quality time in.


----------



## Woodhacker (Mar 16, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Working on the inside edge*
> 
> Now I feel like David Marks with all the templates, but it was the only way I could think of that was fool proof. By fool proof I mean that you can't wander with the router and cut off what you didn't want to.
> 
> ...


Good stuff Gary. I actually have autocad software…just haven't taken the time to learn to use it….This makes me rethink that. Going through this blog series, is providing fuel for various ideas for using these techniques.

Thanks for taking the time to post this series.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*The edge completed!*

It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
a couple hours when she's with my wife.

Now the easy part. Just cutting with my templates.

Here is the inside radius. Got some burn marks from where I ground the bearing off. I'll just need to clean it up later.
.
.








.
.
The classical plunge bit.
.
.








.
.
The step cut.
.
.








.
.
And finally the outside radius.
.
.








.
.
Well, this completes the outside edge of the top, finally! It's downhill from here. (Unless I screw something up)
.
.








.
.
Next I will show you how I go about cutting out all that material from the center.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


I am finally getting the picture of how all of this is coming together, I think I'v looked through this blog about 3 times. Thanks so much for these posts. I am seing and ubderstanding how you've broken this baby down.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


OOOOOooooooo o o o o


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


you are amazing…and best of all you share…your experience and knowledge that is…thank you gary!!!


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


All this at 2 hours a whack?!? ...I take months to do stuff, and well…it's still nowhere close to this.
lookin' awesome!


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


Wow, great blog and pics on your process. What a project…....... It would take me days or weeks to complete this…...... first of all just getting up the nerve to attempt it!

Thanks again for posting and I'll be looking for the rest of your blog!!!!


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


Gary, thanks for the walkthroughs, that's an insane accomplishment 

On a sidenote, how was the piecrust done traditionally? Obviously with gouges and such, but was the layout similar, etc?

JC


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


Thanks for the update going along great


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


if i sent the mahogany would you make me one?
thanks for posting these , i am looking forward to the legs.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


Is there going to be pinching of the edges?


----------



## Jcpilot (Jan 6, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


Gary that looks great. Keep it up and thanks for sharing.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


You are some kind of wood genius. I don't know how you do it. You just say "I'm going to do this really involved, seemingly impossible thing now," and then you do. So inspirational, except I know I'm going to take that inspiration, march out to the garage, and completely destroy some wood, and maybe some tools 

It looks amazing. Tell your daughter to take another hour for her nap tomorrow. I'm excited to see how you finish this thing up! I'm with the above posts. I'd still be laying out my lines. You work so fast.


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


Keep up the good work Gary!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


*It's coming along great.*

I bet you dream a lot at night, thinking about your next move.


----------



## Woodhacker (Mar 16, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


Gary, this is one sweet project. All your time and devotion to this project is obviously paying off. Pie makers always strive for a perfect crust…I think you've done it.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


A very systematic approach to doing this pie crust top, I think this step by step approach makes this very difficult top a "do able" project for most. Definitely makes me think this project which I believed out of my skill level is within my realm. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


Gary: Are all of the patterns on the inside of the table. or did you have some on the outside to keep you from cutting into the outter edge by mistake?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


Karson - There is one that I used on the outside. I think that was in PART 1.

I designed all the templates so that you couldn't slip and wipe something out.


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


Just amazing Gary! Enjoy reading this blog series.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


Gary you have surpast yourself i dont know how you do it the top looks stunning can't wait to see you turn the base thank you

Andy


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


Gary
How did you draw/figure the radius of the inner template circles, plastic drafting circles or free hand this off the outer template.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


Excellent profile Gary. Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


Dock - All those methods will work but I used AutoCAD. I guess that you could use Sketchup also.

Hogging all that material is a lot harder and time consuming than I thought it would be.

So far I am up to 3 ways to do it, but they are all real slow. Maybe the 4th will be the charm.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


Gary - Just mount it on your 18" radius lathe and turn the center away. Take you a few minutes


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The edge completed!*
> 
> It's been nice to get the chance to work in my shop. I get 2 hours when my daughter takes her nap and
> a couple hours when she's with my wife.
> ...


So cool.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*The top is finally done!*

I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.

The first method was route channels leaving some uncut material to support the router and then use my flush cut saw to remove them. Then I thought of all the dust that would make so I tried to make a bunch of saw cuts and beat them out with a hammer. This worked very well at limiting the amount of chips.
.
.








.
.
But when I used the router I was scared to death of slipping near the and ruining the entire thing.
.
.








.
.
Then I tried to use a stationary router in moving jig. This is the jig that I used to flatten my work bench.
But once again I was afraid when I got to the ends because I was cutting blind.
.
.








.
.
This is the method I ended up using. A stationary jig with moving router. It was very effective and relatively fast.

I made it with hardwood sides the keep it from drooping in the middle and melamine to reduce friction. Another thing I did for safety was to install stops. One on each end to limit the travel of the router and in the lower picture to keep the jig in position.

I just lined it up in the center and made a cut and then rotated the jig around the center point looking through the slot to position it. I also used an old candle to wax the bottom and edges or the router to make it slide very easily.
.
.








.
.








.
.
The slot was about 2" wide allowing me to make two passes, with the 1 1/2" bottoming bit I used, before re-positioning the jig. One half a rotation of the jig and I was done with the first pass. I took about 1/4" of material off at a time.
.
.








.
.
It ended up taking me about 1/2 an hour of cutting to complete it. 
.
.








.
.
After a little sanding with 40 grit
.
.








.
.
And Last but not least 1/2 of the pile of wood removed with router. That's an 18" scale.
.
.








.
.
Next time I will start with the stand. Like I said in the beginning it will be something different.


----------



## cobra5 (Jul 14, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


thanks for the inspirations,


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


Wow Gary That looks great! it will be exciting to see it when your finished .

Thanks again for filling us in on the process . (I'm learning alot from your posts)


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


*That's sure going to be a beautiful table.*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


Very nice Gary looking forward to more progress


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


Gary,

Thanks for sharing the trip to what is going to be one beautiful table!!

Lew


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


This has been a very informative series, Gary. I can't ever see myself making this style of table, but the methods that you used are very interesting. Hopefully they're filed away in the brain bank and can be retreived at a later date. Thanks for all of the post on this.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


Your ingenuity and resourcefulness never ceases to surprise me. Many of us, I know I would fit in that category, would have settled on a removal technique at the start of the process and doggedly stuck with it rather than stopping midstream to evaluate things and try to come up with a more effective process. And building a jig in the middle of things!!! That interruption only slows you down- right?

Nice job, Gary. Thanks for the post.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


as always gary you look at the bigger picture i was talking to fellow lumberjock on saturday ( philip edwards )at a local wood show 
and i told him how wonderfull i think your work is thank you for show us mear mortals how to do things properly

andy


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


I have been waiting for each episode to be posted since you announced the project. Several good ideas to hog out the waste but the final method I think is the best. Can't wait to see the base I'm sure you won't disappoint.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


wow…that is amazing…you said half an hour--for all methods??? that seems fast…amazing..


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary,

Very good progress!

I've gotta say… when I saw that circular saw cutting slits, my first thought was "Oh No!"... I was happy to see how you modified your method.

Your final solution is very similar to a fixture I made called Router Skiis. For the average project, it works pretty well.
See more about it at… http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/showphoto.php?photo=24057

Your Top really turned out GREAT! Thank you for the progress reports!

Now, for the part that holds it up!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


Great Job as usual gary well done laddie Alistair


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


Can you take the chips back gary and ask for your money back. Tell them it was not needed.

Great job on the flattening. and removing.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary;

I've been watching with interest in how you did the top. As usual, your work is Masterful.

Hollowing out the center is a scary process, huh?

A suggestion if you don't mind. If you are going for an 18th century look, the outside or "crust" looks a little on the bulky side.

That has a lot to do with our decision to carve the edges, when we were building one: 
http://lumberjocks.com/LeeJ/blog/1628

Great work!

Lee


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


Excellent progress report Gary - it will be beautiful. I love your flattening jig. Thanks


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


Did you use any blocks or sanders with that 40-grit?

Now is the time when I would lock that thing in a vault, away from dropped chisels and natural disasters! It is perfect!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your kind comments.

*Napaman* - That 1/2 hour was the total time for the last method I settled with. It took me a few days to get my method down.

*Lee* - Believe it or not but I'm going for more of a 12th century look. You will know what I mean when you see the base I'm working on.

*Gary* - Just a quick sanding with a ROS.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary

Very impressive on how you came up with ways to build this beautiful table top. Looking forward to the finished project. Thanks for posting.

god Bless
tom


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


Hey Gary,

I'm anxious to see it. I know it will be great!

Lee


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


Gary,

I'm sure I speak for many LJ's when I say "Thank you"

It's always good to see projects coming to life, and to see the finished products, *BUT *... ...

What I thank you for is showing the process. As *Tim *stated, many of us file away the methods and adapt them to future projects. Not only do your projects inspire, but your processes and methods help us improve our skills.

Cheers.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


Turned out nice so far - thanks for showing the different methods you considered to remove the bulk material from the center.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


I keep coming back to look and it keeps looking good. This is an impressive piece of furniture and you haven't even got to the stand yet. Your work is a constant "Wow!"


----------



## Woodhacker (Mar 16, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


Gary, once again…great job. I was wondering how you were going to do this. Thanks for sharing your thought processes. Nice photos too.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The top is finally done!*
> 
> I guess I used this step as a lesson to myself on how to remove a lot of material fast. Having never done anything like this before I thought I would try different methods.
> 
> ...


12th CENTURY !!!! .... This is really getting GOOD !! >grinzzz<<


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*The column*

This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.

This is the first part where you will see that I am not making a traditional Pie Crust Table. Like I said in my previous blogs this will be different.

I guess you can say that I am going for a *Jacobean/Medieval* look. Google some images on *Jacobean* to see what I mean. The Jacobean style was big into spirals.
.
.








.
.
This started out at a big piece of 16/4 mahogany. After machining it I almost ended up with the same amount of chips as I did for the top.

The base is a 6 sided polygon for the 3 legs. The narrow cut you see in the middle was required due to the router bit I used to cut the spiral. I will be adding some wood there for the transition. I'm still thinking about what will look good.

Until next time.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The column*
> 
> This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.
> 
> ...


Sure looks NICE!

I patiently wait to the spiral jig that you used to route the spiral! 

Another awesome project!

Thank you again…


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The column*
> 
> This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.
> 
> ...


I still remain throughly impressed !!!!!!
Wonderful project and blog. Can't wait to see the spiral jig as well….. hint hint hint


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The column*
> 
> This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.
> 
> ...


Gary, thanks for the post. This has been an interesting series to follow. Just guessing I would say that this has been a stretch, even for you. But that is how we learn and grow. You have a talent for taking a complex technique and distilling it down into manageable parts. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The column*
> 
> This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I didn't use a jig for the spiral. I used a Legacy mill.

You can see it here: http://legacywoodworking.com/index.cfm

Or watch a video here:


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The column*
> 
> This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.
> 
> ...


So, where are you hiding that! I really like that machine but don't have the time or ability for it.

I know of a couple around here and theyare booked all the time.

Bob


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The column*
> 
> This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.
> 
> ...


Way to go Gary looking good. I wish I had had a legacy mill I carved the base of my Pie crust of course I just have the ball and claw feet and pedistal mostly done,. Now that you have been a good example I'll have to start my top.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The column*
> 
> This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.
> 
> ...


Wow Gary..this table will be a work of art. its coming along beautifully!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The column*
> 
> This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.
> 
> ...


Bob #2 - Look at my workbench project and you will see it in the background. I think that this is only the 3rd time I have used it since I got it 3 years ago.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The column*
> 
> This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.
> 
> ...


We should live closer. We have a lot in common. <g>

Bob


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The column*
> 
> This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.
> 
> ...


Gary I just watched that video…that is one crazy piece of equipment…whats it cost? Looks expensive..
EDIT: Just went to the website…now I know how much they cost!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The column*
> 
> This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.
> 
> ...


Brad_Nailor - I think that I paid about $1500 including some extras.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The column*
> 
> This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.
> 
> ...


Have you seen the Roy Underhill program where he cuts a spiral like that?

Although, I think it was for a candle holder.

Had a long strip of paper the width of one spiral, and a line down the middle (top point of the spiral).
Wrapped the paper around the circular large dowel, at a developed angle.

Marked the leg and proceeded to saw and chisel the spiral… all with hand tools! I think he made an Open spiral candle holder.

That Legacy is out of my league! Cost wise…


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The column*
> 
> This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.
> 
> ...


Very impressive turning!


----------



## SPMaximus (Mar 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The column*
> 
> This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see how this table turns out


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *The column*
> 
> This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.
> 
> ...


Great looking work as usual Gary !!


----------



## Woodhacker (Mar 16, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The column*
> 
> This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.
> 
> ...


Thanks for showing this Gary. The result is beautiful. I'm looking forward to the next post.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The column*
> 
> This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.
> 
> ...


Looking good Gary, Is this a single bit cut, looks like 2 step process. Rope twist or Barley twist bit followed by a core box bit?


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The column*
> 
> This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.
> 
> ...


I just went back to the beginning of this blog and you state you didn't use your legacy to turn this, now I'm really confused


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The column*
> 
> This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.
> 
> ...


I've often wondered about the Legacy Mill … I yahoo'd and found this link to a cool looking little mill …

http://legacywoodworking.com/products.cfm?product=126


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *The column*
> 
> This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.
> 
> ...


Gary:

Nice continuation on the table.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The column*
> 
> This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.
> 
> ...


Dock16 - This is the first time on this project that I have used the Legacy. It will also be the only time. I didn't use it on the top which is what I thought you had asked.

I used one bit the the spiral. A classical plunge bit. The the flat hex I used a 1 1/2" bottoming bit.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The column*
> 
> This is just a quick blog to show my progress so far on the base. Since very few have Legacy Mills I have forgone the process on using it for this.
> 
> ...


is there no end to your talents gary that looks very dificult to do

thank you for sharing

Andy


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*The legs for the base*

Well, here is the big difference from a traditional pie crust table.

I like to incorporate architecture into some of my woodwork and this is an example. These legs are taken from the 12th - 13th century flying buttresses used to support the walls on old Gothic cathedrals.

Here is an example from Westminster Abbey in England.
.
.








.
.
I figured if they were good enough to hold up tons of stone, they would work here.

Here is my interpretation in wood. 
.
.








.
.
It may look a little bulky and crude now but won't (hopefully) when I get done with them. I plan a lot of embellishments and other things. I also made the column long so that I can cut it to the correct length once I determine the proper geometry for the top. I don't want it to hit anything on the legs do I.

I want things to look heavy but not too heavy. I am trying for a balance here. Gothic/Medieval things were a balance
of lightness and bulk/strength. We shall see how it works out.
.
.








.
.
Here are a couple pictures showing the joinery. Nice big mortise and tenons instead of the traditional dovetailed slots.
I think that they will be more than strong enough.
.
.








.
.








.
.
Back to work!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The legs for the base*
> 
> Well, here is the big difference from a traditional pie crust table.
> 
> ...


Hey Gary
Very interesting input on design. I think it should be a most unique finished Pie crust. That's how winning designs come about with plenty of forethought before your build . And your great at both design and the great workmanship


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The legs for the base*
> 
> Well, here is the big difference from a traditional pie crust table.
> 
> ...


Very nice work Gary!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The legs for the base*
> 
> Well, here is the big difference from a traditional pie crust table.
> 
> ...


That is really very cool… and different!

Keep up the good work!

Thank you!


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The legs for the base*
> 
> Well, here is the big difference from a traditional pie crust table.
> 
> ...


INTERESTING design thoughts - Quite a mix of designs. I do like your interpretation of the flying buttress for the legs, are you going to embellish them a little more? I am looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The legs for the base*
> 
> Well, here is the big difference from a traditional pie crust table.
> 
> ...


gray they look very cool and i love the thought that you used english architecture we have a cathedral in chichester just down the road with the whole east wing with such arch's i will have to get a picture for you English architecture is stuning i wish i had your ability to use it

thanks for the post and still look forward to the finished piece

Andy


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The legs for the base*
> 
> Well, here is the big difference from a traditional pie crust table.
> 
> ...


While I have great respect for people who can build solid pieces in classic styles, I love most seeing people blaze their own trails, and come up with new things, or fun combinations of existing things. Naturally, I'm having a great time watching this piece come together. Will the mortise and tenons be held together only with glue?

Really great work so far. I can't wait to see the embellishments, and to finally see that top go on.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The legs for the base*
> 
> Well, here is the big difference from a traditional pie crust table.
> 
> ...


This project is sure to be a winner in somebody's contest - I suspect that it will be a winner in whatever contest(s) you choose to enter it in.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The legs for the base*
> 
> Well, here is the big difference from a traditional pie crust table.
> 
> ...


nice incorporation of design concepts. how did you go about making the spiral column? curious…


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The legs for the base*
> 
> Well, here is the big difference from a traditional pie crust table.
> 
> ...


I saw the blog on the top, and now this. I have to say that this is going to be one SWEET table. Thanks for sharing the process.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The legs for the base*
> 
> Well, here is the big difference from a traditional pie crust table.
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The legs for the base*
> 
> Well, here is the big difference from a traditional pie crust table.
> 
> ...


Only someone with your vision would think of something like 'Gothic-lite' and be able to make it work. A most unique idea and I'm looking forward to how you embellish it. It's sure to be fascinating.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The legs for the base*
> 
> Well, here is the big difference from a traditional pie crust table.
> 
> ...


Not much to say that hasn't been said already. Very interesting, KOOL!! )


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *The legs for the base*
> 
> Well, here is the big difference from a traditional pie crust table.
> 
> ...


*You have a winner there.

We'll be looking for the next posting.*


----------



## Woodhacker (Mar 16, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The legs for the base*
> 
> Well, here is the big difference from a traditional pie crust table.
> 
> ...


Gary, ...I don't think you'll have to worry about lack of strength here. Nice Job!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The legs for the base*
> 
> Well, here is the big difference from a traditional pie crust table.
> 
> ...


good ideas … keep them flowing


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The legs for the base*
> 
> Well, here is the big difference from a traditional pie crust table.
> 
> ...


This is a very original design and it is interesting to watch how you blend the different styles.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Embellishment for the legs*

Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.

I chamfered the top edges of the "struts" and radiused the bottom of the curved edge.
.
.








.
.
The finials are cut from drawer pulls I found at Lowes and drilled and tapped for mounting.
.
.








.
.
I beaded the posts on all sides except where the struts attach and used a classical plunge bitin the center along the length. Again this is in the medieval style. 
.
.








.
.
Here you can see the stepped radius on the bottom of the struts and a large classical plunge bit down the center of the column in between the legs.
.
.








.
.
I know already that I am going to hate sanding this thing. Next is the embellishment for the column. I figured that that is going to take a while since I have 6 sides to do and fit something around that narrowed spot in the middle.

I am kind of thinking of making it in 1 piece and then breaking it in 2 to mount it. The mating edges should match perfectly.

I'm open to suggestions.

Back to work.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


looks good … can't wait to see the finished piece


----------



## Woodhacker (Mar 16, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


Sweeeet. Gary this is really coming together. I like what you've done with the legs. (and while I'm thinking of it…great photos too.)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


Very intriguing design. I would hesitate to have the finals in the house with little kids.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


TopamaxSurvivor - I hadn't thought of the finals and kids (yet ). I think you're right.

I'll have to keep her away from it until she's older, or better yet make them removable.

If I do that then I will have to remember where I put them though. 

Thanks


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


I'll give you some suggestions…..a few years from now when I've reached this caliber of work. aaa, at my age, I never will. That thing is nice, real nice


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


Gary … make a little hidden compartment for them


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


Gary..this table gets more ornate and detailed as you move on! Great work, but I have to agree with you on the sanding..it's going to be a pain!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


Gary,

If you had made the main column a little longer, enough to cover the patch area, you could just cut it off & then cut to fit.

If you didn't, cut another shorter column the same way as before, then cut, etc. to fit.

Just rattling the brain and spitting it out… 

Looking good!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


Nice details Gary great creativity at work.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary;

It's looking really fine. Great job, beautiful workmanship.

I see what you mean about wanting to leave the top thicker.

Again, excellent workmanship!

Lee


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


Gary - It just gets better every day. For the center post, why not try - copying the pedestals from the feet, using the same profile, but make it 6 sided.

The posts for some reason keep reminding me of "Big Ben", the clock in London (before anybody post a comment, I know Big Ben is actually the bell not the tower).

As for the finials - small children - the secret compartment is a great idea, but you may forget where it is. You will still have to cap the tops, to hide the hole and to protect the sharp edges at the apex if the posts.

The finials, look like brass, polished up - against the mahogany they are going to highlight the attention to detail.

Great work, interesting blog, you are making me envious.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


Gary I can't wait to see it with a little oil on it to bring out the color of the timber.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


A very interesting design. I am quite curious about how the delicate edge work on the top will look with the gothicly inspired base. The legs are fantastic.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


Looks great Gary, tremendous amount of detail


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary…......It looks fantastic…..you have done a really great job!

Robin Renee'

AKA…..Woodchic


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


Good God! That's impressive. I backed up and looked at all the posts for this again. Superb work.


----------



## HeirloomWoodworking (Feb 28, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


As always outstanding craftsmanship and design Gary. You are an inspiration to us all.

Thank you once again for sharing your creations with us.

Trev


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


looks stunning mate


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


Gary I've been gone for a few days but, i see you've been busy. The legs are looking great. Are the legs going to be far enough under the table the they are protected from little ones.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


Another suggestion that just hit me…

Cut the main post OFF just below the rounded part (end of tenon)... then cut a hole in base (mortise) to accept the tenon, already cut, from the main post.

In short, use the rounded section as a tenon for a new hole (mortise) that gets cut in the base.

Will be interesting to see how you really do it.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


Gary I have not said too much yet about your work I don't know if I should call you a PRO or a MASTER but no mater what you are GOOD


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


Gary,
Maybe a round knob similar to this would be safer.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


Dick - That was one of the types I looked for but they are all too big and out of scale. I think that I am just going to leave them off until my daughter is a little older. Thanks


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary,

It'll be a shame to show this table off without the finials.

I was thinking, maybe a firm that sells lamp parts would have what you could use.

So I did a search, & found this catalog. Maybe you can find what you can use here.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


great work gary , your attention to detail is an inspiration to us all !
and sharing your thought process is priceless .

waiting to see the final piece .

like the man said " i realy love work , i could watch people do it all day . "

it's a real pleasure being in the company of so many skilled and enthusiastic woodworkers .


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


Are you sure that you looked at this link?

There are a lot of smaller sizes.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Embellishment for the legs*
> 
> Well, this is what I came up with for embellishing the legs. Once again taking the lead from the Westminster Abbey for the finials on the legs.
> 
> ...


Dick,

Kind of pricey. I think I'll stick with what I have for $3.00.

I have already made them easily removable.

Thanks for finding them though. I have bookmarked them.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Final work on the column*

Just a quick update to show you I came up with for the column. You remember where I left off:
.
.








.
.
Joe made some suggestions I had already thought about, where I cut the column just below the narrow part and use that as a round tenon and create a round mortise and glue them together. Well, I really wanted to leave it as a solid piece so I came up with this:
.
.








.
.
The yellow piece is just there to hold up the base piece I made for the column. I may add a drop final there but I haven't decided yet.

Here are the two "collars" I made to fit around the narrow part of the column. They fit nice and snug to it should end up stronger than before.
.
.








.
.
Next will be the ribs and pivoting part to mount the top on.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Final work on the column*
> 
> Just a quick update to show you I came up with for the column. You remember where I left off:
> .
> ...


Somehow, I got the impression that you wanted the Chain Cut to go all the way down to the base…

That's a good example of the ole word Assume… It makes an A$$ out u and Me… 

Very good solution!

Looks GREAT!


----------



## woodnut (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Final work on the column*
> 
> Just a quick update to show you I came up with for the column. You remember where I left off:
> .
> ...


That is one awesome looking base Gary. I can't wait to see the completed picks. I will have to go back and look at your other blogs about this table now. Again Great Looking Project and thanks for the blog.


----------



## Woodhacker (Mar 16, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Final work on the column*
> 
> Just a quick update to show you I came up with for the column. You remember where I left off:
> .
> ...


Very nice Gary. It's coming together beautifully.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Final work on the column*
> 
> Just a quick update to show you I came up with for the column. You remember where I left off:
> .
> ...


Excellent. I didn't have a chance to reply to your previous entry, but I was going to suggest mirroring the elements on the top of the buttresses in your picture here, with the rounded top, and 2 shingle-like runs below that. The collar you made looks quite similar, and made me happy. It looks really nice.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Final work on the column*
> 
> Just a quick update to show you I came up with for the column. You remember where I left off:
> .
> ...


Excellent workmanship Gary. Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Final work on the column*
> 
> Just a quick update to show you I came up with for the column. You remember where I left off:
> .
> ...


Great Mods Gary.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Final work on the column*
> 
> Just a quick update to show you I came up with for the column. You remember where I left off:
> .
> ...


great progress looks superb


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Final work on the column*
> 
> Just a quick update to show you I came up with for the column. You remember where I left off:
> .
> ...


It's looking really good Gary.

Very nice job.

Lee


----------



## stanley2 (Jan 4, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Final work on the column*
> 
> Just a quick update to show you I came up with for the column. You remember where I left off:
> .
> ...


Gary, you continue to inspire and I like the design-as-you-go approach too


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Final work on the column*
> 
> Just a quick update to show you I came up with for the column. You remember where I left off:
> .
> ...


I was going to ask yo about that space below the spiral, but you took care of it,* Nice!*


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*Woodworking Finally Complete*

Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.

Not a lot of commentary here since all I did was to make and attach the pivot parts.

The rails under the table have slots where it touches the table top to allow for expansion . I used a solid brass 5/16" rod for the actual pivot. The pivot position worked out perfectly. When the top is "folded up" it doesn't touch the column.

Right now it's 33 inches tall. That might end up being a little tall, but it gives me the option to shorten it later.

The next time you see it it will have it's finish and posted as a project.

Now comes the part I hate. *Sanding and finishing!* Oh, well.
.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.
Below you can see how much I shortened the column by.
.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.









You can see the completed project here:


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Very nice job Gary well designed and built thanks for sharing the journey.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


This looks good. You are in the home stretch now. Finishing and sanding are the "light at the end of the tunnel".


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


One excellent table Gary & great set of blogs on how you accomplished it. Well done.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Gary, you did a SUPERB Job on it.

How are you going to Finish it?
Thank you very much for the work you did in just letting US see the progress. To me, that's a lot of work; I don't like the distraction.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Gary very nice job. It almost looks like the pivot point is below the center of gravity. Is the table pergfectly straight up and down. Or does it have a forward slant?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Fan- tas - tic !!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


*Thank you Gary!

It turned out magnificent.*


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


What do you mean finally? I'd still be figuring out how I wanted to join the table boards!

Everything worked out beautifully. I love how it pivots. I don't know why, but I thought it was going to pivot from the center. Now I see why that wouldn't work. Well done. If you run out of room, I'd be more than happy to store it at my place for awhile 

I'm starting to like finishing more, after a few unexpected successes, but I agree that it's at the bottom of the list of enjoyable bits. I like that a lot of it is quiet, though, so I can work late into the evening/early morning, even with all these neighbors, at least once I'm past all the power sanding

Thanks for sharing! You do great work, and you do it so fast.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Karson - It is below the center line of the table top. It has to be to be able to pivot. When it's in it up position it is just beyond straight up. This allows to stay in position and not fall back down.

Thanks for all your comments!


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Looks really terrific Gary. Great grain in that top, can't wait to see it with the finish!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Bravo - great looking project. You are truly an artist!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Job, Gary!

Will you use a latch to keep the table in the horizontal position?

Lew


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


magnificent…truly amazing…


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Thats a real sweet table. Hope one day I can emulate that.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


That top is a tribute to excellent craftsmansip and the base is very well executed as well.
I don't think I would have the nerve to tackle a job that size with so many exacting detials.
I've come to expect this from you Gary and I mean that in the kindest way.
What are you going to finiish with?
Bob


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


How do you sand all those little nooks and crannys without mussing them up? Especially the spiral?


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


A remarkable piece Gary. The beauty and craftsmanship are obvious and my vocabulary is limited so I'll simply say, "Wow." It's very different to see it all together and get a sense of the proportions.

Is there a locking mechanism for the top? It would seem that if something were set near the edge it might cause the top to flip up. Or is my ignorance of physics and engineering showing?


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


This unique project deserves a look-see by everyone on LJ's. It was fascinating to follow and turned out magnificently. Can't wait to see it with a finish on it. Then what? Almost too pretty to use. It needs a fine furniture museum!


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Superb Gary - What no inlay detail?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Great job Gary.

And that's a pretty quick turn around on this.

I imagine working in those short time segments, must drive you nutty, huh.

At least it would be for me, I hate stopping when I'm on a roll!

Lee


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary

Very impressive as always. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## stanley2 (Jan 4, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Gary, it was inspiring as it came along - now it is awesome.


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Table! I have enjoyed the blog and especially the reference with the old building….looking fordward to see the table finished!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Wow Gary Nice work. One of these days I'll get there


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful table. I can't wait to see it with a finish on it. Good luck with the sanding..


----------



## SPMaximus (Mar 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


That is incredible… now sure what to say next :S Definitely a favorite when you post the finished project!


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Great job, Gary.


----------



## nickol (Mar 8, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


You are my hero. Great job


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


very nice … looking at this I just imagined a ART-DECO machine-age …Streamlined style table

Think of three rockets for the base … not sure about the rest of the table … but that's a spark >grin<


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Gary,

You never cease to amaze me! Not only is the work beautiful it was done in a short amount of time. Can't wait to see it all finished and ready for a pitcher of Ice Tea!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Simply stunning Gary as i keep saying to true craftsman thank you


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Gary, did you wipe the mahogany down with mineral spirits before gluing it?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Gary - You're welcome to sand and put the finish on it if you want to. 

TopamaxSurvivor - That's why I hate sanding. The edges on the top are the most tiresome and tedious, but I finally have that done.

For the finish I will use my Standard dye and a wipe-on poly.

As far as a latch goes I will be using the one shown here:
.
.


----------



## Mx329 (Feb 19, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Looks really good! Very smart ways on going about the edge of the table. Can't wait to see her finished.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Excellent job once again Gary. It's going to be beyond fantastic when finished.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


still thinking about the art deco table … >grin< .... here are couple ideas 

















​


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Dan - I think I'll pass on the Art Deco.


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post and taking the time to take photos.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *Woodworking Finally Complete*
> 
> Well, It's taken me 2 weeks to finally finish this table. It didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would working on it about 2-4 hours a day. About 40-45 hours total.
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------

